
Hackers Hijack entire operation of Brazilian bank - benjisg
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/hackers-hijacked-banks-entire-online-operation
======
brilliantcode
crime pays really well. nobody likes to admit it. most of the rich powerful
people dont think twice about it. it seems like to get ahead in this
capitalist world, crime is a growth hack strategy. even at the white collar
level, crimes are less punishing and more forgiving than violent crimes when
the economic aftermath of Enron, Theranos, Madoff is far far detrimental.

